# Hot Men



## Bonzi (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 24, 2016)

No pictures of....


mdk, nlt, sonny?


----------



## OldLady (Aug 24, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> View attachment 86780


Oh, golly


----------



## aaronleland (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 24, 2016)

aaronleland said:


>




can't miss with Clint


----------



## Tilly (Aug 24, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> View attachment 86780


Wish he wasn't covered in tats, but I can overlook that


----------



## Tilly (Aug 24, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> View attachment 86781


Naw. Who is it?


----------



## Compost (Aug 24, 2016)

Ew.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2016)

Yup, they're hot.......


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 24, 2016)

this guy is really hot.....


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 25, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> No pictures of....
> 
> 
> mdk, nlt, sonny?



maybe mdk, but, I would need his permission


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 25, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 86780
> ...



I know, yummy, right????


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 25, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 86781
> ...



Adam Levine.  He's the lead singer for Maroon 5 and also on the show The Voice on NBC.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 25, 2016)

aaronleland said:


>



I don't like him, but I don't mind Paul Giamatti.... (but he's not hot I admit....)


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 25, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > No pictures of....
> ...



How about


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 25, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Clint Eastwood?  Very handsome, even now..... manly and rugged..... how can a woman NOT like that!?!?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 25, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


----------



## Tilly (Aug 25, 2016)

It's all good until he opens his mouth 






My brother is often mistaken for Beckham, but my brother doesn't squeak. Lol.


----------



## Tilly (Aug 25, 2016)

Cute:


----------



## Tilly (Aug 25, 2016)

Looking a bit gnarly now, but still cute:


----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> View attachment 87047





That you Yarddog? Purdy!!


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 26, 2016)

Kat said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 87047
> ...





You cant resist those Eyes,..... i know


----------

